# IDE controller question



## ruthr (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello,

Can someone explain what this means: 
	
	



```
(aprobe0:ata0:0:0:0:0)
```
Is this the primary IDE on the master channel?


----------



## ruthr (Nov 25, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 25, 2013)

Could you give us a little more context; where exactly do you see this message appear? Because without knowing that it is impossible to say what this means.

Now; I assume we're talking dmesg here, but alas.

This does not look like IDE to me considering how it mentions ata0. From the top of my head IDE references start with ad.


----------



## ruthr (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok. Here is the dmesg of 10.0-BETA2 with two timeouts before mounting the system from a CF card SANDISK ULTRA II. But timeouts are from  (aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0) and the CF card is attached to (aprobe0:ata0:0:0:0). So what is on 0:1:0? On 11.0-CURRENT *I* only got timeouts and can't mount the system (*I* don't have time for waiting if these timeouts will stop).

```
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SanDisk SDCFH-004G HDX 5.00> CFA-4 device
```

http://pastebin.com/cpW2fvDK


----------



## kpa (Nov 26, 2013)

The ata0 driver can be for an IDE controller since ata() is now a generic IDE/SATA driver.


----------



## ruthr (Nov 29, 2013)

And nobody knows what ata0:0:1:0 means?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 30, 2013)

That is a slave device on the same IDE channel. Timeout on that channel probably means that the bus reset code was for some reason unable to detect absence of a slave device.


----------



## ruthr (Dec 1, 2013)

Tnx Thanks @mav for the replay but how to fix these on -HEAD? I don't have any device attached to the slave port. Maybe this is a problem in ata-via.c?


----------

